# Panguitch lake 400+ archery 7x8 bull killed?



## utaharcheryhunter (Jul 13, 2009)

So my brother has been telling me about this large 7x8 bull he has been watching while spike hunting up on the panguitch lake area.. And then he just sent me pics of the same bull he was watching shot by a local kid in cedar.. But I definitely don't have permission to post it.. But does anyone know the guy or seen this dead bull.. Its beautiful.. And from what i know it was shot by a young guy, no guides.. its a good story, I just want to know if its factual..


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

Yup..go look on MonsterMuleys. Looks like it was shot pretty close to the road, since they loaded it whole into the back of a truck. Its a stud bull for sure.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

420

link:http://www.monstermuleys.info/dcforum/DCForumID12/15382.html


----------



## utaharcheryhunter (Jul 13, 2009)

Ya buddy.. Thanks for the link


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

Holy mother.... thats one nasty looking bull. 


the MASSSS on him is incredible. :-o


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

UnREAL!!!!!


----------



## dmaestas (Jun 29, 2013)

What a beast!


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

That's like the fifth bull this year I've seen or heard of that grosses over 400! See Goofy, Utah's elk herd SUX!


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> That's like the fifth bull this year I've seen or heard of that grosses over 400! See Goofy, Utah's elk herd SUX!


 I was going to say the samething! I've been hunting the Manti and have seen 4 or 5 that would go 380+. Heard of one shot near the seeley burn area that went 406" Looking to get the story and see some pics. Good year for Utah Elk!


----------



## utaharcheryhunter (Jul 13, 2009)

mikevanwilder said:


> I was going to say the samething! I've been hunting the Manti and have seen 4 or 5 that would go 380+. Heard of one shot near the seeley burn area that went 406" Looking to get the story and see some pics. Good year for Utah Elk!


Agreed!!!


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> That's like the fifth bull this year I've seen or heard of that grosses over 400! See Goofy, Utah's elk herd SUX!


Never said " Utahs elk herd SUX" TEX....

In-fact, I'll be the first to say there are quite a few EXCELLANT elk units.

What I have said, there are several elk units managment is 'degrading' on..
(Nebo, Wasatch, Late LE tags, excesive cow permits)

AND, a few units, spike hunting , IMO, should not be allowed on ...

I'm just one of the guys TRYING to KEEP elk hunting AWESOME in Utah;-).


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

goofy elk said:


> I'm just one of the guys TRYING to KEEP elk hunting AWESOME in Utah;-).


And even despite your efforts it is still awesome!


----------



## rockymountainelk (Jan 18, 2009)

The best part of this story is how he shot it right out from under Mossback as they tried to herd the elk out of the area every morning. I don't have all the details so i will just leave it at that but i do know they had more than one run in with hired guys working for Mossback trying to push elk out of the area.


----------



## hotspot (Jan 12, 2009)

rockymountainelk said:


> The best part of this story is how he shot it right out from under Mossback as they tried to herd the elk out of the area every morning. I don't have all the details so i will just leave it at that but i do know they had more than one run in with hired guys working for Mossback trying to push elk out of the area.


Hahahaha! Even if what you said has 1% truth to it I'll hang my hat on that! Not a fan of how "guides" and their cronies tend to take ownership of areas and more! Congrats to the hunter!!!


----------

